# Quitting when release FreeBSD dvd1.iso



## fel1x (Jul 14, 2020)

I use virtualbox on macOS. I set 8 cores and 16GB rams. I downloaded the source code to /usr/src and built world and kernel. I tried to make dvd1.iso with `./release.sh dvdrom`. But, while the script is running, the virtual machine quitted. In my second try, when I ran release.sh, it says 

```
svn: E155016: The working copy database at 'scratch/usr/src' is corrupt.
umount: /scratch/dev: statfs: No such file or directory
umount: /scratch/dev: unknown file system
```

Also, if I release successfully, where will it be? in the release folder or / directory?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 14, 2020)

mintchoco said:


> Also, if I release successfully, where will it be?


Read the script and release(7).


----------

